# Petition to end citizen-based taxation for Americans abroad



## avril gee (Feb 20, 2010)

There is a NEW petition drive that has just started, running Feb 13-Mar 13, 2018 to once again try to end citizenship-based taxation for Americans abroad - by getting it entered into a House-Senate reconciliation bill on the tax 'reforms' that were passed in December. The reconciliation vote is slated for April and this petition aims for 10,000 signatures (they got just 3,000 last time)

http://ttfi.info/

Regardless of your political leanings, if you're an American abroad you are no doubt familiar with the fact that your U.S. passport currently entitles the IRS to claim the right to tax your foreign income above a certain threshold, and obliges you to file a tax return every year even when you don't owe. This system is what's known as citizenship-based taxation -- and the US is the only major industrialized country to tax its expats on their worldwide income. A number of organizations representing Americans abroad are currently trying to persuade Congress to end this system and replace it with one called Territorial Taxation for Individuals (TTFI) which would mean Americans could only be taxed in their country of residence.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved you over to the Expat Tax section, since this involves Americans all around the world. Don't be surprised, however, to discover that you don't get much enthusiasm for "yet another petition." Both of the major US expat groups (AARO and the ACA) have attempted many times to get US legislators to even discuss the issue of Taxation by Residency and it does appear to be a lost cause. (Especially perhaps in the current Congress, which has other more pressing issues they probably can't make any progress on anyhow.)

Sorry to be a downer on this one, but this is a battle that has been going on for decades with no progress, because there is no interest "back there" in the issue. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## avril gee (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Bev, this section makes more sense. I figured it was worth a shot to share it, but I'm not holding my breath that any changes will actually be made.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

avril gee said:


> Thanks Bev, this section makes more sense. I figured it was worth a shot to share it, but I'm not holding my breath that any changes will actually be made.


In the meantime, spread the gospel of non-compliance, at least for dual citizens. It's easy and fun!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Nononymous said:


> In the meantime, spread the gospel of non-compliance, at least for dual citizens. It's easy and fun!


I prefer to think of it as "civil disobedience" - but that's my hippy radical background catching up with me. <bg>
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## alepuppy (Aug 18, 2015)

sorry my english is not great (spouse of a USA EXPAT) what do you mean?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

alepuppy said:


> sorry my english is not great (spouse of a USA EXPAT) what do you mean?


What the OP is referring to is a non US citizen married to a US citizen living outside the US. Often referred to as an NRA (for non resident alien).
Cheers, 
Bev


----------

